# Problema fuente de poder televisor Samsung



## knozis (Nov 11, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes compañeros, espero que se encuentren muy bien. Hoy quisiera dirigirme hacia uds con una pregunta sobre el posible fallo de la fuente de poder de mi televisor. es marca samsung Modelo le26r86bd con fecha de fabricación 2009. El equipo enciende el led de stand-by como también el led frontal azul indicador, lamentablemente esto de forma intermitente dado que la fuente de poder entra en oscilación y el valor de voltaje no se estabiliza en ningun momento, varia de 0V hasta 24V, por lo que el equipo entra en modo protección. 

Al momento de abrirlo note que la fuente conmutada emitia un pitido intermitente y que tenia un problema ubicado en el área de condensadores dado que estaban en malas condiciones (inflados), por lo que fueron sustituidos por otros de misma carga y un voltaje un poco mayor, lamentablemente esto solo opaco un poco el sonido pero la placa sigue entrando en oscilación (curva de carga). Entiendo que lo lógico seria sustituir la tarjeta de alimentación y problema resuelto pero por el momento esto sale de presupuesto. Soy estudiante de ing en telecom. 

Si alguien pudiera brindarme ayuda sobre que pudiera esta generando este problema se los agradeceria, los condensadores de filtrado están nuevos, los diodos tanto zener como de rectificación estan en buenas condiciones. 

Muchas gracias y feliz viernes. 

Datos generales:
Modelo: LE26R86DB
Type No. BP26EO

Fotos referenciales:










 ...


----------



## dantonio (Nov 11, 2016)

Colega, por favor indica cual es la matrícula que trae impresa en la placa esa fuente, según 
observo en la Web aparecen tres características diferentes, según supongo debido a la versión 
del aparato. Poseo el diagrama de alguna de ellas para ofrecerte.
Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 11, 2016)

Hola knozis,Por empezar debes verificar que este funcionado la fuente pfc,yo creo que funciona ,sino no tendrias los 24v,pero es solo una suposicion,tendrias que medir que tension tenes sobre el condensador negro grandote que se ve en la placa. Contanos que voltage aparece y pasanos como dice el colega dantonio,el codigo de la placa de la fuente de alimentacion.


Saludos.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 11, 2016)

Comprueba los transistores de potencia y los opto-acopladores. Preferiblemente fuera de la placa (desoldados). Comprueba los inductores, llámense bobinas, y las resistencias de potencia (que los valores concuerden con el código de colores).

Me imaginó que la otra cara del PCB tiene componentes, pero primero lo que te indicó.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 11, 2016)

Lo que haría es primero que todo determinar bien el origen de la falla.

Por lo que describes, presumiblemente estaría en la fuente, pero debes hacer la siguiente prueba antes de seguir.

1) Desconectar el cable de salida de la fuente de alimentación que va hacia la mainboard, asegurándote que la alimentación que va al inversor permanezca conectada.

2) Enchufar el TV a la toma de corriente y fijarte si el backlight o iluminación trasera permanece encendida de forma estable. Si es el caso, mide los voltajes de salida que van hacia la mainboard y verifica que estén de acuerdo a lo señalado en la serigrafía.

3) Si aislando la fuente de la mainboard, no te enciende el backlight, entonces tienes buenas probabilidades de que la falla la tengas en la mainboard.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 11, 2016)

Hola.
Busca entre los capacitores del lado HOT uno de entre 2,2 a 10µ tiene que esta en serie a tierra con un diodo proveniente de la mismo chopper de donde se alimenta el integrado de la fuente por  la falla que comentas se esta alimentando mal y suele ser fuga en los capacitores. fallas en el dieléctrico, muy común en los samsung. 



Saludos suerte con la fuente.


----------



## knozis (Feb 12, 2017)

Buenas, muchas gracias por su ayuda. Hasta ahora pude revisar las respuestas dado que no me llego la notificación vía email, pensé que solo habían pasado del post. Les agradezco un mundo su ayuda.

Por su parte, el gran condensador es de 150 uF x 450 V y mantiene un voltaje  +/- de 330 voltios, con oscilaciones de 1 a 2 voltios por arriba y abajo, esto sin estar conectada a nada mas (aislada). Si mal no estoy el valor que debería tener este condensador es de 385V. 

De igual manera he sustituido todos los condensadores en la placa dado que estaban en mal estado pero esto lamentablemente no ha solucionado el problema, sigue manteniendo la misma interferencia sin llegar al valor adecuado. 

Por su parte, el modelo de la placa es MK32P.  Anexo un enlace con un video referente al sonido (interferencia en la etapa de funcionamiento). La falla se mantiene aun aislando la fuente de poder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFCK88dE0qw&feature=youtu.be

Muchas gracias!


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola knozis,Tenes un problema en la fuente pfc,tenes que verificar elemento por elemento hasta dar con el problema,sino tenes experiencia en este tipo de fuentes,puede que sea complicado llegar a solucionarlo,te recomiendo que busques en internet ,en este y en otros sitios ,como funciona una fuente de lcd,como esta compuesta,sus etapas,protecciones etc.


Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 12, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola knozis,Tenes un problema en la fuente pfc,tenes que verificar elemento por elemento hasta dar con el problema,sino tenes experiencia en este tipo de fuentes,puede que sea complicado llegar a solucionarlo,te recomiendo que busques en internet ,en este y en otros sitios ,como funciona una fuente de lcd,como esta compuesta,sus etapas,protecciones etc.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



A lo mejor el SM lo diga, aunque claro, en inglés, sirve para:


Modelos 
LE23R86BD
LE26R86BD
LE32R86BD
LE37R86BD
LE40R86BD

Chassis GBP23SEN
GBP26SEN
GBP32SEN
GBP37SEN
GBP40SEN


Chequeado y confirmado que conteniene los diagramas (por esa mala manía de subir los SM manuales donde los omitieron  )


----------



## knozis (Feb 14, 2017)

Muchas gracias elgriego y hellfire4 por su ayuda, ya me encuentro verificando la placa y sus componentes.  Los mantengo al corriente si surge alguna duda. Muchas gracias compañeros por todo.


----------



## JDC (Ago 17, 2021)

No funciona tv Samsung

Me parece que se quemó el fototransistor. Lo probaré en un rato. El voltaje que llega a la fuente es de 243 voltios y ayer llegaba 230 voltios. Me parece que la caída de tensión admitible es de 5 porciento.

:''v


----------



## sergiot (Ago 17, 2021)

no entiendo como sacaste la conclusión de que el optoacoplador esta quemado, en mis 40 años de reparaciones si cambié 3 es mucho, los cuales sabia que estaban quemados, algunos otros los he cambiado solo por las dudas cuando se quemaban los equipos por caida de rayos.


----------



## JDC (Ago 17, 2021)

En esa zona que va el optoacoplador está medio quemado. Por ello pensé que era el optó. Pero el multímetro no marca cortocircuito en el optoacoplador. Realizé medidas de tensión en el puente rectificador y todo normal en esa etapa :''v


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 17, 2021)

Si proporcionaras más información sería más fácil que se te pueda orientar.
Por ejemplo: diagrama adjunto, modelo del televisor y de la fuente de poder.


*Reglas generales de uso del Foro**:

03) *Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos! *


----------



## JDC (Ago 19, 2021)

Gracias por contestar
Las fotos de la tarjeta que envié el martes era de la fuente del televisor Samsung modelo UN32EH4000G. Compre una fuente y también la tarjeta main, ya que se habían quemado (Lo compre de segunda mano y lo cambié por descarte). Luego de ello realice la prueba del funcionamiento del televisor. Encontré que las imágenes tienen un fondo rosado. Intenté mover los colores en la configuración del menú de la pantalla del tv. No conseguí arreglarlo del todo. Estas son las imágenes del tv.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2021)

Entra al modo de servicio y comprueba si el problema es con los bits LVDS o con el formato VESA / JEIDA


----------

